# Phantom pregnancy



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I think Nellie is going through a Phantom Pregnancy 
She seems really sad and lethargic (although still loves her walks) at home, she has been crying on and off through the day for the past couple of days and has a fascination over an old squeaky toy which she keeps licking. Her nipples have remained swollen since her first season a couple of months ago. She is booked in for her spay at the end of July. Does this sound like a phantom pregnancy and wondering if I need to take her to the vets??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots of threads about this.. I've been reading closely as Nina is on season 2 and I want to remain vigilant.

I found these threads most useful for info!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=19833&highlight=Phantom

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=15874&highlight=Phantom

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13355&highlight=Phantom

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12562&highlight=Phantom

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=11771&highlight=Phantom


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Ruth they are really useful threads  Think I will phone the vets on Monday and see if they want me to bring in her in for a check up x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless Nellie, I hope she is well..... I expected ruby to have one of these phantom pregnancies after all that bonking with Ralph!! 
Thankfully No signs.
Although I'm thinking she is coming into season 2 also, which is not good as she is due to be spayed in June


----------

